

MacBook Pro Battery Life hacks: 10 hours projected use - jfirebaugh
https://gist.github.com/2103043

======
igul222
Most of these look like things that can be automated. It would be really cool
to see someone make a Mac app from this that toggles a special powersave mode
on/off.

------
toadi
If my battery of my mac is finished I switch to my ipad ;) Stop working and
consume some content...

------
its_so_on
wow, all this zealous work to keep the hard-drive platter from spinning up.
why not just opt for an SSD if it's that important for you? Even the minimum
of 128 GB should be plenty - if you have large media like movies, a tiny
external hard-drive should be fine, and you're in charge of when it's
connected.

[ As an aside, I think this is a really cool idea:
<http://www.mcetech.com/optibay/> How often do you really use that optical
drive? (As people who use the mb air or 'ultrabooks' prove: not so often. And
you can get an external one for when you really need one. Finally the optical
drive is the first to break anyway, much easier to replace when exsternal). So
you could have 128 GB ssd and 1 TB of large files there. When you really want
to just use the battery as little as possible, don't access those files (you
can probably even unmount it), and done. ]

BTW all this work to get to 10 hours kind of puts my following downvoted
comment in perspective, doesn't it?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3697907>

~~~
Dylan16807
An ssd is a good idea but you have to be careful you get one that actually
saves power. Some of them are surprisingly greedy.

